# Striper season delayed?



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

What s going on with the fishing in South Jersey? This time last year we were catchuin stripers in the bay and off the surf, and a week or two from now was the tail end of the bite, not the beginning. So far i've heard of some people hookin up but not really. Especially with the weird weather and cold front we've had lately people were saying they were gonna be here this weekend but from what i've seen gone out latley it's been nada. Is it all over till next spring or what?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Things*

are just startin to pick up here now. Stripers are shopin up in the rips and the surf and in the bay. Won't be long now till it really turns on.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*stripers galore in sandy hook*

just got a phone call from my husband who is now, even as i type, in our private boat with his brother -- out of sandy hook(i got to sit home  & wait for the contractor who is doing some work on our home and he got to go fishing) --- and he is a happy boy -- not fishing too far from shore & even tho conditions are not ideal - very foggy & getting windy -- he is catching stripers -- some tb's, some legal and also blues -- gotta work for the stripers tho - he says the bay is loaded with em, chock full - they just don't all wanna eat -- so many there you should have one on every cast....even if he only brings one home, i will be eating striper tonight. get ready folks they're comin.
if there is more to report that will be of interest, i'll fill ya in when he gets home.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Good news fishinmama - but if they are still in Sandy Hook - will be a while before southern jersey or Delmarva - late season eh??

BTW - you ever need an extra man on your boat look me up


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Like I said*

They are startin to show up here now in the bay and out front in the rips.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> They are startin to show up here now in the bay and out front in the rips.


OFFTOPIC- Happy 5000 Ruddedogg


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Stripers*

Sunday night was a report of someone catching a 38" in the Absecon Inlet.. Other then that I haven't heard of anything else going on.. I have no charter this weekend so I guess I will be out sunday if the weather and tides work out right.. I will be out tonight by Longport or Brig Island for some plugging and stuff.. I'll post if anything happens..

Rich


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

hubby home -- 1 keeper striper ea. btw. him and his bro. & a bunch of blues -- all caught on "that white lure with a prism tape stripe that we got in the outer banks" -- sorry this is the info i have received -- further questioning elects responses of "you know the one i mean" or the "one that kinda looks like peanut bunker" -- sometimes he is a jacka$$! - he's not trying to be elusive about this - he truly doesn't remember the name of this lure - as close as i have gotten is that is kinda like a stingsilver (white with silver stripe, but not a glass minnow) --
anyway the blues were up to 9 lb. , and both men brought home 1 legal striper ea., bellies filled to capacity with peanut bunker -- stripers more readily catched in the ocean than in the bay, for what its worth .....
sorry i don't have more info to impart--JACKA$$!-he can't see this, BTW-- doesn't compute! love him anyway.
looks like peanut bunker are the ticket -- apparently more of em in the ocean than in the bay.... take it for what its worth & good luck!!


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Happy Striper Dinner Fishinmama!!!*

Usually there is more on the Ocean side of things then the bays due to they are migrating back south out of the colder waters, not trying to spawn like in the Spring. But that is my logic on it.... Happy fishing and thank you for the update.... 

Kinda reminds me of a sign I have for my Wife.. "Ask The Women For Anything That Requires Critical and Responsive Thinking". "Ask The Man For Anything That Requires Guns, Rods and Reels"..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Thanks for sharing Mom*

Way to go.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

trowpa said:


> Good news fishinmama - but if they are still in Sandy Hook - will be a while before southern jersey or Delmarva - late season eh??
> 
> BTW - you ever need an extra man on your boat look me up



SandyHook that's about 100 miles away i think. Thats cool. Maybe another week. THe weather is looking pretty crappy for this weekend, anyways. Thanks for the report fishinmama.

I'll be waiting...:beer:


----------



## Bob-O (Sep 13, 2007)

Morning All! Little late info, but last Monday morning @ the North Jetty, LBI my buddy and I caught 2 shorts and I landed my 1st keeper 35" 14 lbs. Another guy caught a keeper of the jetty. Back at the tackle shop there was a12lber being filleted. So, seems like they're slowly making a showing here.


----------

